# Soundbreak XP shetrock



## chvy454 (Jun 10, 2020)

Does anyone have any experience on SoundbreakXP 5/8? Will this help with road noise in a 2nd floor steel building? Does it work with low frequency noise?


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Sound problems are kind of complicated. There are too many different reasons for loud noise getting in—Windows, vents, exterior walls, doors, garage doors, insulation, roof. If you can get the doors adjusted, try a double layer of that dense drywall with high-quality insulation in all the walls. You might also need to get way better windows and a solid door.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Sound also travels through ac vents, so if it's an apartment building or something, the problem might not even be fixable.


----------



## nbriley (Oct 28, 2018)

I've used it on several occasions, I did a recording studio in N Atlanta and customer was very satisfied with results, I used it on a 3 story house in the FL Gulf and it was applied to exterior walls facing the highway, rock wool insulation in walls and special windows were installed. Overall it worked on eliminating a lot of the road noise but not completely, again customer was very happy with results. Every situation is different, I did a first floor condo in Destin and it did not work so well, still a lot of noise came down from above, its not 100% but when it works it does the job as advertised.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Just remember drywall isn't the best option for sound proof its the cheaper option. All the fancy sound proofing solutions are expensive.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Box around any penetrations in the walls or ceilings.


----------

